# G35 coupe insurance vs 350z?



## mikeprojectrb (Nov 16, 2003)

I want to know if the insurace is more exspencive ont he 350z b/c it has two seats compared to the g35 four seats? I like the g35 looks better but I think when I get one used the resale price will be higher on the g35 then 350z. I could be wrong thanks.
Michael


----------



## Jas'02SpecV (Oct 13, 2003)

mikeprojectrb said:


> I want to know if the insurace is more exspencive ont he 350z b/c it has two seats compared to the g35 four seats? I like the g35 looks better but I think when I get one used the resale price will be higher on the g35 then 350z. I could be wrong thanks.
> Michael


I just bought a 350Z last night to replace my Eclipse GSX and the insurance on went up $45 every 6 months. I think the fact that it's non-turbo keeps it cheap. I don't know about the G35 though. Hope this helps.


----------



## lingon2 (Nov 24, 2009)

HI,

In vehicle insurance its some insurance companies put a high premium, my personal choice between these two would be the Infiniti G35 since I could use the extra couple seats for additional passengers. If I was a single guy I may rather go with the Nissan. However the G35/G37 also has a slick design as well as a comfortable interior.


Thank you...


----------

